
Cyber Pearl Harbor - mooreds
https://firstmonday.org/ojs/index.php/fm/article/view/9623/7736
======
darkerside
> “Indeed, while the focus of US debate is more frequently on fears of a so-
> called ‘digital Pearl Harbor’, the more serious problem may actually be a
> long-term economic ‘death by a thousand cuts’.”

There's so much to unpack here, from parallels with the Cold War and discovery
of the uncrossable lines on the path to mutually assured destruction, to
plausible deniability and its impact on the ability of democratic states to
reasonably react to and apply cyber warfare techniques with sovereign state
opponents. We've been wondering how the future of cyberwarfare will play out
for so long, and we're just now perhaps realizing that we are the boiling
frog.

------
kortilla
The main argument is that preventing a cyber Pearl Harbor is the wrong
approach, however it offers little evidence that these styles of attacks have
not been thwarted by the US’s approach to security policy.

It’s true that it underestimated social media trolling being a threat, but
that’s orthogonal to whether or not effort should have been spent on stopping
mass attacks.

~~~
garyfirestorm
It's like saying we don't need vaccines because we never hear about polio.

------
apo
Cyber Pearl Harbor doesn't worry me nearly as much as Cyber Gulf of Tonkin.

The article takes the Russian "attack" in 2016 as given. The evidence is shaky
at best that the Russians were in any way involved in leaking emails revealing
the DNC's underhanded tactics to sideline Sanders.

As such, the article plays to the Cyber Gulf of Tonkin model.

~~~
equalunique
>The evidence is shaky

Indeed, it is. The FBI said under oath that they did not get to do forensics
on the server. The owner of CrowdStrike, the company which did have access,
had a conflict of interest that was easily overlooked. CrowdStrike had to
retract multiple claims made in their report.

Then there's the curous case of faked DNS logs which were meant to show
communication between a Trump Tower server and a Russian bank.

I'm all for enhanced cybersecurity. In a government setting, I observed many
attacks during my time on a cyber ops team for a couple years. These "Russian
hacking" articles are however very political in nature. Assuming that the
events most often reported about the DNC leaks are fact is foolhardy.

------
runciblespoon
“During the two and a half decades leading up to the Russian cyber attacks on
the 2016 U.S. presidential election ..”

You lost my interest right there ..

------
crb002
Mass vehicle hack during rush hour.

